# Marathon Sar-d



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yes another Marathon for me. Added to the military tritium GSAR, I like it so much! So decided on the Sar-D. Error on the maraglo dial, was compiled with radiation markings. In speaking with the rep, without him checking back on that contract, he thinks it was a run of 100 pieces but no more than 200 pieces as that would be the maximum run on the maraglo. In that qty, destined to be a collectors item in a one time run. Regardless I just like wearing the damn things.

Will have to take a pic when I get a chance of the 2. Below is one regular maraglo pic to show the case of that and the GSAR and one stolen from elsewhere showing the radiation marked dial. I swear this thing is brighter than a Seiko Super luminova I had. 120 click bezel is tighter than anything I have had. Cyclops crystal is reversible if so desired. Just so solid a piece it is I had to post my impressions of it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, I didnt realise they made so few of these... I knew it was just a single production run with the mistake on the dial, but not that it was <200. Defo destined to become a classic and to think these were better value than a standard GSAR when new.

Have you got the bracelet yet James? you must.... MUST! I tell ya!


----------



## greyowl (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice Watch James(am I at 50 posts yet?) so much nicer than any rolly lookalike Diver,

The watches with the error on the dial were destined for _our_ SAR's so a cool Canadian connection too........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

no bracelet, not sure I will get one as I am tending to like straps over them mind you at a hundred bucks a good deal. and they still are a better deal NIB than the tritium.

and rolex, not really a comparison, a jewel vs. tool watch but for size have a look at the below pic, not my pic btw.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

James said:


> no bracelet, not sure I will get one as I am tending to like straps over them mind you at a hundred bucks a good deal. and they still are a better deal NIB than the tritium.
> 
> and rolex, not really a comparison, a jewel vs. tool watch but for size have a look at the below pic, not my pic btw.


wow, if you get bracelets for a hundred bucks youre doing well.. theyre 160-180 from most sellers...







well worth it imho.

Er the Rolex is almost *the definitive* tool watch... used by almost everyone in the 60 and 70s.... these days they may be used by middle mangers to allude to their wealth but the Rolex Sub watch was designed for the uses of skin divers and scuba divers... the Marathon is a much more recent player. Its a great watch but no, its not got the history of the Rolex.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK







And yes bracelet not yet but picking up something on Tuesday.

I felt since SAR (search & rescue) it deserved a bit of coast guard orange


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That looks good James







I do like those SAR's propper tool watches


----------



## diver2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is a picture of my GSAR - this is one of the best watches I have ever had the pleasure to own!









I had a Rolex Sub 5513 for a while, it's a nice watch, no doubt, but the Marathon is much more of a tool watch!

It's kind of Sub on steroids









The bracelet is better, the bezel with the 120 click is better and the tritium hands sure beats anything that Rolex can show!

OK the movement is ETA and is not inhouse or might not be as precise as a Rolex - and so what, it's a TOOL watch









AND on 66 feet of water with low visibility you sure can't see the hands on most divers without a flashlight - but on the Marathon it's possible if you have to, and with that glow you don't even need a flashlight!









THIS IS a real TOOL watch


















Diver2


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

James said:


> Yes another Marathon for me. Added to the military tritium GSAR, I like it so much! So decided on the Sar-D. Error on the maraglo dial, was compiled with radiation markings. In speaking with the rep, without him checking back on that contract, he thinks it was a run of 100 pieces but no more than 200 pieces as that would be the maximum run on the maraglo. In that qty, destined to be a collectors item in a one time run. Regardless I just like wearing the damn things.
> 
> Will have to take a pic when I get a chance of the 2. Below is one regular maraglo pic to show the case of that and the GSAR and one stolen from elsewhere showing the radiation marked dial. I swear this thing is brighter than a Seiko Super luminova I had. 120 click bezel is tighter than anything I have had. Cyclops crystal is reversible if so desired. Just so solid a piece it is I had to post my impressions of it.


I like! Very nice indeed.


----------



## MTB (Nov 6, 2006)

would some one send me one as a present......plese









I love them and they are now at top of my grail list,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorit


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

been looking at these for a while and have just bought one of watchuseek! hope it lives up to my expectations.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

fast but dim said:


> been looking at these for a while and have just bought one of watchuseek! hope it lives up to my expectations.


Great, chunky divers watch - you'll love it!


















Cheers,

Guy


----------



## ernestrome (Dec 27, 2006)

pinkwindmill said:


> fast but dim said:
> 
> 
> > been looking at these for a while and have just bought one of watchuseek! hope it lives up to my expectations.
> ...


I like these so much better without numbers on the dial. Looks very crowded on those ones.


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

had my tsar for a couple of days, not as big as i expected, feels smaller than my monster, but Its growing on me.Got quite a few positive comments at work ( fire station ) and the tritium lume is spot on for nights.


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

just read about the bezel being tight: mine isn't: it can be knocked round quite easily by accident: is this a fault, and is it an easy repair?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you get it from a dealer or private. It may be the 60 click bezel and the 120 click and parts may work on it. When I was at marathon I noticed the 60 click pieces had a bit of play in them.


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

2nd hand, 12 mo old watch, as new with 120 click bezel.

now i'm getting used to it the bezel isn't that bad! I've taken it off the bracelet and its on a brown flieger style strap.nice watch!


----------



## Nasser (Apr 26, 2007)

Folks

I want to buy this watch







but I did not found any online store ready to ship to Qatar


----------

